# How has someone made your day?



## yugex (Sep 21, 2016)

I recently bought a military-style jacket (and for a great price) and had many people come up to me to say they thought it looked cute. That small compliment made my day! How has someone else made your day?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Today, someone recognized my knowledge and experience in a matter and asked my opinion.
It felt good.


----------



## Bonbone (Dec 13, 2017)

I made a Christmas card for someone, and their genuine smile made my day all the better


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Received a box of picard peanuts, yumm.


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

When I was taking art, I resided in a very windy city. One day, my portfolio blew open and all my pages flew onto the road. Without thinking twice, a stranger on the other side of the crosswalk bolted to grab all of my art pages while cars were still driving past.

I still owe that stranger a thank you.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Surprising me with this picture for a birthday gift


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

MagnoliaForest said:


> One day, my portfolio blew open and all my pages flew onto the road. Without thinking twice, a stranger on the other side of the crosswalk bolted to grab all of my art pages while cars were still driving past.


This creates a beautiful mental image.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Surprising me with this picture for a birthday gift


 Why does he have mustard on his chin?


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah actually. I’m friends with this really chill guy who apparently really likes me. It’s refreshing to actually be liked by someone. Anyways, we walked around the mall once and jokingly he wore my scrunchie. At the end of the day when I left he was going to give it back but I said “you can keep it.” We both smiled. And still now he wears the scrunchie throughout the day.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why does he have mustard on his chin?


That's not mustard, he got hit in the face with a custard pie.
See his ear, eye, nose and hair.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Potter_Logic_Yep said:


> Yeah actually. I'm friends with this really chill guy who apparently really likes me. It's refreshing to actually be liked by someone. Anyways, we walked around the mall once and jokingly he wore my scrunchie. At the end of the day when I left he was going to give it back but I said "you can keep it." We both smiled. And still now he wears the scrunchie throughout the day.


Very endearing. He sounds like a sweet goofball (best kind of guy)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> That's not mustard, he got hit in the face with a custard pie.
> See his ear, eye, nose and hair.


 I'm American. We don't have custard. We have mustard and biscuits. (Actually, I think we do have custard. We just don't acknowledge it).


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm American. We don't have custard. We have mustard and biscuits. (Actually, I think we do have custard. We just don't acknowledge it).


Sorry to hear that Dave


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Being able to work well with someone and having that appreciation known.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The other day this lovely young girl kept letting me go in front of her when I was getting off the tram. She had such a lovely smile and was very sweet.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't generally care that much about compliments or nice gestures but I love it when I geek out or share a funny moment with a stranger over something.

Today I high fived a guy after we agreed that DS9 is the best Star Trek. (He was wearing a TNG shirt)

On Halloween I was driving around in a Chewbacca costume stuck in traffic and a couple in the car next to me waved at me to roll my window down and the guy did the best chewbacca impression for me. It was great.

Last week a coworker tried to compliment me and instead of saying they liked my shirt, they accidentally said "I like your teeth." We both laughed so hard we were tearing up.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

At work along time ago the Board of Directors were trying to get us all fired. For some reason they decided they could get ammunition by making us fill out a questionnaire on what we perceived our job duties to be. My answers to the questions included references to slithering worm-demons and my penchant for screaming, "Momma!!??" One of my coworkers showed my completed survey to one of the supervisors I really respected and he brought me into his office and snickered, telling me he thought I should be a writer. Then he told me how his daughter was an aspiring author. Up until that point we hadn't talked much.


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Haha thank you


----------



## RichardB6 (Apr 26, 2019)

not yet :/


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've stopped isolating as much recently and it really makes my day everytime someone asks me to hang out. Even though I don't always take them up on on it and follow through, it feels good to know that sure, I've isolated and cut myself off, but there's always an opportunity to reconnect. There's no permanent 'you're cut off from humanity' button lol. I'm always welcome to rejoin when I feel up to it. Pple respond to how we are in the present moment, not how we used to be less social. That's a major relief.


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Last night I was caught in the rain and a stranger came over to me and offered his sweater. I was passing by on my way to the bus stop to head home when I heard a voice saying hello, I turned around with sad tired eyes but managed to smile and said hello back.

It was warm earlier but when I stepped out of my house again towards the late evening, I looked up towards dark grey clouds and strong winds blew as I held onto the skirt of my dress and tried not to step in puddles in my heels. This stranger man asked if I'm okay with a concerned look in his eye, and he took his sweater off and gently draped it over my shoulders. I looked up towards him with his warm brown eyes meeting with mines.

When he realized I was still getting a bit wet, he said, "Wait, hold on" as he knelt down and zipped the sweater all the way up for me until I was completely shielded and covered from the rain.

He gently pulled the hood over my head to cover my hair and stopped to look me in the eyes whispered I'm beautiful... I looked back at him with flushed cheeks, and I didn't know what to say and felt taken back by his kindness.

When he asked where I am going, I told him I missed the bus and I'm heading to the stop to wait for the next one. He asked if I would like for him to request an Uber for me.

I smiled and shook my head told him it's okay, the next bus should be here in 15 minutes...

He didn't want me to be out here in the rain any longer insisting I don't want me to take the bus either and get my dress dirty... I smiled and I thought it was sweet of him.

When the Uber arrived, he opened the car door for me and before climbing into the car, I had to stop to say he can take back his sweater before I forget, and he asked me if I'm sure and offered for me to keep it.

Now I believe chivalry is not dead, and there are true gentlemen out there... :mushy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I read a funny story from one of my favorite storyteller. After the first 3 words you just know it is going to be good. Ha Ha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The question should be - how have you made someone else's day?!


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Little things always seems to make my day. Messages I get from people. E-mails. Cheering someone up. 

Last night I was talking to a friend of mine who I've been talking to for awhile on discord. We seem to both get along and can relate with one another. I enjoy hearing from him and speaking to him because it gives me peace. Just a conversation makes my day. It completes my day and makes me smile. I've never told him how much it makes me happy though because I'm really shy. Anytime we speak though, it makes my day. It makes me smile.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe 10 or so days ago give or take, there's this girl here that opened the door for me as I was walking towards it. She had no intention of using the door, just happened to walk passed. And then said "have a lovely day". That was really nice of her. We've become friends, since I wanted to return the friendly nice attitude she has. Pity she is leaving in a day or two.

Oh and there's a new girl here, who started group therapy with me. Really friendly and nice too. It makes interactions so much easier with people when they are friendly and will initiate a lot of the time instead of me having to.


----------

